# How do I Recover Deleted Data from Android Device?



## magneto (May 1, 2021)

I have accidentally deleted some from my Android mobile phone. Is it possible to recover my permanently lost files from internal memory of Android device?


----------



## hokel13956 (May 1, 2021)

Don't worry for this problem. Sometimes, files have taken automatically backup on Google account. You can check your lost on Google account to restore lost. If you have accidentally deleted the data from your Android device then, it is still possible to retrieve lost files with the help of *Android data recovery software*. It can help to recover all types of files like photos, contacts, texts, audios, messages, videos, SMS, docs, Whatsapp chat and media files, etc. You can use the free trial version on Windows or Mac PC. In the free trial version, it will show the preview of deleted data before recovery without any cost.


----------



## SimonaS (9 mo ago)

I recently had a situation where my child deleted all of my important data from my phone. Family photos, work documents, and all the numbers in my phone book. Honestly, I don't know how he did it, but I had a panic attack when I saw it. There was a lot of important information on my phone, and I couldn't lose it. I didn't know where to turn, so I called my husband. He assured me that I shouldn't worry so much because I was putting my pregnancy at risk. He told me to trust him. He took my phone away for a few hours and returned with all my data restored.


----------

